# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > اقتصاد وأعمال >  كتاب إدارة الاستراتيجية

## شذى البنفسج

مؤلف كتاب إدارة الاستراتيجية : إدارة الاستراتيجية 


لتحميل كتاب إدارة الاستراتيجية  اتبع الرابط التالي :

ادارة الاستراتيجية

----------


## brah81im

thanxxxxxxxxx

----------


## سمراء الصحراء

شكرا لك أخي على الموضوع

----------

